# Baked apples (microwave)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

6 apples(any kind)
3 tblsp butter
1-2 tblsp apple pie spice

Peel the tops of the apples about one quarter of the way downa dncore being careful not to expose the bottom of the apple. Place in microwave safe dish and stuff 1 tblsp butter into each core and sprinkle with apple pie spices. Cover with glass top or plastic wrap and microwave on high for 2-3 mins per apple. Apples are done when ther juices are running and they smell good.


----------

